# I'm writing a story-character pics inside



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

SO I'm gonna start writing this story, mostly at a suggestion from a friend.

the story is called "The packerils within", and it's basically about a pack of wild dogs.

I'm not a big dog person, so my friend did up the characters on the sims 3 pets and a few Line arts she took from Devianart.

(because I've already tried this three time and the computer wants to be a rear-end I'm only gonna do some of the characters now, and will come back later probably tomorrow and do the rest.

*Anang*-Also known as Elder-he is the oldest dog in the pack, he is also the Alpha male.









*Aponi*-Anangs mate, she.."mysteriously" dies in the story...yes...we'll go with that ^^ Mysteriously dies of natural causes =D









*Dyami*-Anang and Aponi's son, and next in line to be Alpha. (does he look EBIL? he's supposed to be EBIL..well, just really ambitious *hint hint*









*Elu*-Dyami's mate









*Chimalus*-A hunter.-male









*Istas*-Chimalus's mate-A hunter









*Jolon*-A territory gaurd-male









*Kaliska*-A hunter-Jolons' mate.









*Kele*-The Healer, and the star of the whole story because,well...he knows just how Ambitious Dyami is *hint HINT xD*









PUPPIES(and then I'm done for now)(pictures were all free line art from Devianart that my friend colored in)
Dyami and Elus' pups-1 week old at the start of the story-3 females(two brown and light gray) and male(dark gray)









Jolon and Kaliskas' pups-10 weeks old at the start of the story
Kimama-female








Menawa-male








Mikasi-female









Chimalus and Istas' pups 4 weeks old at the start of the story-all females.


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Be sure to do a lot of research on packs and pack mentality if you're serous about this story. There is some discrepancy over whether dominance theory holds any ground in the wild, as it was discovered that wolves do not live in packs but rather small families (mother, father, babies). Packs were only formed by wolves when they were placed into captivity or a strange location (IE reintroduction of wolves into Yellowstone). Because they are so closely related, it can be assumed that dogs would do the same.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fabulous!
Shall watch this thread with great interest.


----------

